# new nose art



## rollie (Nov 5, 2007)

...here's my latest nose art...still have to cut the edge with a torch and frame it . The model is my mum.,from an old pic I had ..she's 90 now, and Aylmer is the little town I grew up in . The rivet spacing is copied from a Lancaster .


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks cool, wish I had some talent to do that. Then again I would have that stuff all over the house


----------



## Wurger (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm with Micdrow.


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm with Wurger on this.


----------



## rollie (Nov 5, 2007)

I know what you guys mean , the wife asked me what I'm gonna do with it , and I said "I don't know !" It's going to be over 4' X 6' when framed , my first one I loaned to the Toronto Aerospace Museum......this one ?????


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 5, 2007)

Somewhere in Britian, maybe a London Museum???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks good. I am sure some museum would use it.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 5, 2007)

rollie said:


> I know what you guys mean , the wife asked me what I'm gonna do with it , and I said "I don't know !" It's going to be over 4' X 6' when framed , my first one I loaned to the Toronto Aerospace Museum......this one ?????


I bet Canadian Harvard Guys in Tilsonberg wouldn't turn it down nor would we at Russells or how about the CWH or the No 6SFTS (service flying training school) museum in Dunnville all within a 2 hour drive. It would look sharp in Dunnville


----------



## evangilder (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 6, 2007)

Bf109_g said:


> I'm with Wurger on this.



DITTO!!!!!!!! Beautiful piece of work!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2007)

Excellent work rollie, well done.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2007)

I second all the above....


----------



## Rusker (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## wingnuts (Nov 12, 2007)

Very, very good!....There may even be a market for this sort of thing, 'theme' bars or ex service clubs etc.

... assuming you want to do more! You may be able to make a living at it... or at least get some financial reward for your efforts.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 13, 2007)

It's well painted. 

I'm sure mum knows how much humans change when they get old.

Handsome looks fade away.


----------

